# Try to get back on the board....



## Nonnie181 (Mar 1, 2016)

After not riding for about 6 years, I decided a little over a year ago that it was time to get back on the board. A car crash prevented me from doing this. So instead of 2015 I didn't get back on the board before 2016. The biggest problem I'm having now is finding my balance and the confidence to just trust on my own abilities. But we are working on it 0 And yes it's frustrating. But it's also a lot of fun. 

For now I will be mostly going Indoors. There's one simple explanation for this: the lack of snow over here in The Netherlands. Luckily for me I have Snowworld Indoor in Zoetermeer right around the corner and Alpinecenter Bottrop is also within acceptabel driving distance. I know it is not as exiting as riding outdoors, but for now it will do. So for the next couple of months these two places will be my playground. Goal is to be riding outdoor again by the end of the year. 

The reason I signed up here is to get my knowledge back, to get some new ideas and who knows what else I can learn here  

I hope you all have a good day!


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Welcome! I read around here that those indoor places are dangerous, might be good to invest in some pads(tailbone esp) and wrist protectors. For me, getting back on a board after 7 years, it seemed like I was riding a bike again, except someone is behind you mocking you while you're pedaling. You should do fine. cheers!


----------



## Nonnie181 (Mar 1, 2016)

I know Indoor is not ideal but for now it has to do. 

The protection part is covered. I skate with one of my dogs, I learned the hard way that I need those :grin:

My biggest problem with riding is that I'm afraid to fall and break one or more ribs again. That's wat's holding me back. I need to get over that fear. My head still knows what to do, but somehow the rest of my body doesn't play along. That's the frustrating part. But I'm stubborn enough to do this.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi there!

I know that feeling of beeing afraid to fall after an injury (in my case a neck injury from horseriding). It's only natural to be timid... but my experience is that being too afraid will only _cause_ more falls. Too afraid = one stiffens up, moves weight to the back leg and all those mechanics which only lead to less edge control. Try to shake this off... 
Have fun!


----------

